# Are the NCEES 2001/2008/2011 sample tests the same?



## lundy (Feb 13, 2015)

Do they have the same problems?


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Feb 13, 2015)

2001 is different from the 2008/2011.

2008 and 2011 are the same. The only difference is that the 2008 version has all three afternoon disciplines included while the 2011 has broken the three disciplines into separate books. The morning section on the separated books are also the same.

The 2001 is very difficult to find now, and even if you do, it tends to be very expensive.


----------



## lundy (Feb 13, 2015)

Thanks for the clarification...This saves me from buying an expensive 2008 exam. It would be awesome if there was a PDF or electronic file for the 2001 test.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Feb 13, 2015)

I don't know of any e-copies that are available. I would be careful asking about them since they're copyrighted material.


----------



## lundy (Feb 13, 2015)

Very true. I thought there might be a chance of having a certified ecopy of it, kind of like this one http://www.engproguides.com/store.html

NCEES 2011, SMS and MERM problems might just be it for me then


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Feb 13, 2015)

There isn't any NCEES produced e-copy of the 2001 sample exam as far as I know.

What mechanical afternoon discipline will you be taking?


----------



## lundy (Feb 13, 2015)

I'm going to be taking the HVAC and refrigeration test. I graduated with a civil degree in 08 but have been working on the mechanical side of things since graduation. So I have more "PE" experience in HVAC than I do in CE.


----------

